# Very Unexpected!!



## imready4it

Didnt know I wanted one more baby until I thought I was pregnant last month...all kinds of symptoms from sore bbs, nausea, bloating, etc. then AF showed and I unexpectedly cried. I wasnt TTC at all..thought I had made a mistake taking the pill correctly. So this month we were NTNP. I did not start a new pack of bfp. I didnt do any temping, etc...I did notice some ewcm one day and I made sure to dtd that day and the following day. I also realized we had dtd about 2 Days before. 3 Days later my uterus was very tender on the right side. This tenderness stayed till about 9 Days after the ewcm and that night which I figure was about 8-9dpo I had very sharp pelvic cramps that lasted about 20 minutes. The only other symptoms Ive had is uterine soreness after dtd. No sore bbs, nausea, metallic taste, etc. I tested around what I figured was 13dpo and it was a bfn. Tested again at 15dpo and bfn. I waited till I was CD32 and BFP!! I had no idea it would happen so quickly and I pray this little bean sticks. I currently have a DD that is 10 and one that is 15. I hope to be able to tell them soon!


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Wow! SO amazing <3 Congratulations!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## MummyToBe123

Congratulations cx


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## imready4it

Thanks ladies!! Not even 48 hours later I woke up with a horrible UTI and went to see my primary care dr. on Tuesday. Id forgotten how common they were in the first trimester. They did a urine test as well and got a BFP!


----------



## sunflower82

Congratulations


----------



## imready4it

I found out I had a mmc last Thursday followed by a d&c. Baby died at 6w2d. I shouldve been exactly 9weeks. I dont know how women can go through this multiple times. My heart is broken.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry for your loss :cry::hugs:


----------



## karoolia

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is never easy :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Sorry for your loss, big hugs


----------



## imready4it

Thank you ladies. I am going to keep trying.


----------



## flipporama1

I'm so sorry for your loss :( good luck to you in the future.


----------



## babyoneill

We have daughters at the same age congrats


----------



## impatient1

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## jenniferannex

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## imready4it

Thank you ladies. Hoping and praying my cycle comes back soon!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

imready4it said:


> Thank you ladies. Hoping and praying my cycle comes back soon!!!

Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## liz0012

imready4it said:


> I found out I had a mmc last Thursday followed by a d&c. Baby died at 6w2d. I shouldve been exactly 9weeks. I dont know how women can go through this multiple times. My heart is broken.

sorry to hear this. i feel your pain. i lost my baby too and it was the hardest thing i have ever experience and i had cancer twice! nothing compares to it and it sucks when you come to your due date:(


----------

